# Need help



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 22, 2016)

So I'm making two benches I posted about before. The other day I brought in one set of aprons and legs to glue together because my propane heater ran out and it was too cold to glue them together in my shop. Well I made the mistake of not taking it back outside once it was dry. The legs are laminated and now they have cracked down the glue line on one side of each freaking leg. The set that was glued in the garage is fine. I'm pretty pissed, was going to sand them today and start putting finish on them finally. It looks like there just wasn't glue on the lines but I know I put a bunch of glue on them when gluing up. Not sure what to do since the aprons are glued in now. I put a clamp on it and could pull it together for the most part. Thought about putting more glue in them and squeezing them back but wasn't sure if that would hold in the long run. Any suggestions?
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/AABA2A97-7895-417B-95D6-EA2B4D796011_zpsov3ijmgz.jpg
http://i56.Rule #2/albums/g176/gixxerjoe04/07E15428-758B-4C1F-BBA9-5F0D1DD2B0B3_zpsqgkqbba7.jpg


----------



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2016)

Well, the first question that comes to mind is this: are the legs that are fine that were glued up in the shop going to crack when they come in to where it's warm? Perhaps I'm not understanding the entire sequence of events, but that's what I'd be worried about right off.

I'm not an expert, but I'm guessing that if you add more glue and clamp it down that's not going to stop the legs from splitting apart again. If there's sufficient stress on the wood to separate the parts, more glue is not likely to fix that.

Keep in mind that I don't have a lot of experience here, I'm more just thinking out loud. And with a bit of experience that it's extremely difficult to get wood to not move by use of adhesives.


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 22, 2016)

That's strange indeed, seems like the glue should have held, since the grain is running the same way. It could be that the glue joint is still sound and the wood has pulled away a bit near the exposed wood surfaces, in that case you can use some wood filler. I've also had seams open up like that with a change of temp/humidity, then close back up when equilibrium was reestablished...


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yea I'm worried about the other doing it as well when it comes inside, of course when it comes inside it'll be getting finish applied, hoping that will slow any potential movement from it. But yea the wood had been in the garage and never inside, and with it being cold and the heat going all the time, figured that's the problem. Just afraid of it messing up again. Thought about mixing glue and saw dust and putting it in the crack, or squeezing it back together with glue and put saw dust along the line to fill any potential gaps, but not sure what would happen if it did decide to close back up. The wood seemed stable, was pretty much flat rough sawn and didn't move really after milling and letting it sit for a few days and bring it to final thickness.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2016)

Not sure what happened but it would not hurt to try to suck glue in with vacuum cleaner and try it again- what do you have to lose. You could have clamped to tight and starved glue joint. It should not come apart....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 22, 2016)

Yea could have become starved, could have got carried away clamping, sometimes do because I'm afraid of any gaps. Think I might push some glue in and clamp it and see how it goes for now. Really don't want to cut the aprons off and make new legs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 22, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Yea could have become starved, could have got carried away clamping, sometimes do because I'm afraid of any gaps. Think I might push some glue in and clamp it and see how it goes for now. Really don't want to cut the aprons off and make new legs.



I have done the same...


----------



## lonewolf (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorry about your troubles. Possible causes are bad glue,too cold at glue time, starved glue line, surface not flat ( crowned) or most likely wood not dry properly before working. Just the act of bringing inside wouldn't cause .Spend some time investigating the why before worrying about fixing . and then you can decide how and if its fixable. If your wood is dry my suggestion would be run a deep sawkerf along the glue line and glue in a spline.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 22, 2016)

I know the wood was flat when I glue it, the glue was like a week old and I kept it inside to stay warm. I'm thinking starved joint with wood movement from bring inside to a heated house caused it. Was so damn close to getting them done


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 23, 2016)

If were me I would put on table saw or band saw, rip them apart and reglue. Can always trying getting more glue in there and clamping and if doesn't work then take apart and redo but think if you want a 100% fix just have to do it again. Sadly been there before myself and is my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## bamafatboy (Jan 24, 2016)

What typr of glue are you using? Before my woodturning days started, I made a lot of money making Cedar Hope Chest. I used Titebond wood glue then and now when I laminate wood. I think that you over tighten the clamps and starved the glue out. Just putting more glue in the joints and trying to draw them up will probally crack the wood somewhere else. Would be best to seperate them and reglue them.


----------

